# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  No News Is Good News

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren  No News Is Good News This Week on Spencer Kobrens the Bald Truth, Spencer and Joe from Staten Island discuss that even though there is no recent breaking hair loss news, the hair loss community is in a much better place than it was even just a couple of years ago. Spencer [...]Spencer Kobren  No News Is Good News is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------

